# Last call for K9 Argo



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 14, 2015)

Fair warning, this may be one of the saddest video's I have ever watched, but it was also very beautiful - no question that the pup was with those who loved him.

*K-9 DEPUTY RECEIVES FINAL CALL BEFORE BEING PUT DOWN*

http://abc13.com/news/k-9-depu...ng-put-down/1032944/


----------



## 104TN (Oct 14, 2015)

Props to the locals for honoring the sad occasion and providing support.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 14, 2015)

I think I got an eyelash in my contacts.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 14, 2015)

Open fields Argo.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 15, 2015)

Rainbow bridge warrior K-9. Is it bad that I feel more for animals than some humans? 

M.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 15, 2015)

Muppet said:


> Rainbow bridge warrior K-9. Is it bad that I feel more for animals than some humans?
> 
> M.



Nah. Not too many humans out there that will love you unconditionally like an animal would.


----------



## The Accountant (Oct 15, 2015)

Muppet said:


> Rainbow bridge warrior K-9. Is it bad that I feel more for animals than some humans?
> 
> M.



I am same way.. To me its the innocence they have. 

Rest in peace Argo.


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 16, 2015)

Too much dust to even open the link.  Too many memories of performing this duty.

LL


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 16, 2015)

LibraryLady said:


> Too much dust to even open the link.  Too many memories of performing this duty.
> 
> LL



I have the same problem, I just could not hit play; it is so hard. Someone once said to me," If there are no dogs in Heaven, I'm not sure I want to go there".


----------



## CDG (Oct 17, 2015)

RIP Argo and Thank You for your service.


----------

